# oak barrels



## TNFISHRMAN (Sep 2, 2005)

Can oak Barrels be re-used?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't know for sure TN bu I would think they could be as long as it is well sterilized inside before you use it again. Depending on how long it has been empty youmay have to go through the curing process again. I know George sells oak barrelsand I am sure he has the right answer for you.


 [url]http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Equipment-Oak- Barrels.asp[/url]


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 20, 2005)

Looking a the prices on oak barrels they must be reusable.


----------



## Angell Wine (Sep 21, 2005)

oak barrels have to stay full at all times with wine. i think you have about a 3 day period in which to they can stay dry. any longer and the wood will shrink and will have major leaks in them.


----------



## geocorn (Sep 21, 2005)

go read my article on oak:


http://www.finevinewines.com/Oak1.htm


----------



## Angell Wine (Sep 26, 2005)

has anyone tried a different type of wood like alder, beech, or maple to flavor there wine?


----------



## Hippie (Sep 27, 2005)

I have used apple chips in apple wine with good results, but be very careful. Some woods might contain aromatic oils that are not so good in wine. Jack Keller uses some different types of wood such as mesquite. I know a guy in Minnesota who uses cherry and maple woods.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Oct 20, 2005)

George said "go read my article on oak:"

The red wine kits I've make have come with oak chips or powder to be 
added to the primary fermentation. Once these wines are stabilized and 
ready for aging, is it overkill to then add oak cubes for that stage? I 
remember reading something Masta said about oaking all his reds now.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Oct 20, 2005)

Curious to know if there is an advantage to aging in bulk over aging in 
bottles. Except for the fact that carboys are tied up for the duration, is 
bulk aging preferable in terms of final quality of wine, or is it simply that 
this is the best way to fiddle with tweaking flavors (oaking, sweetening, 
etc?)


----------



## Curt (Oct 20, 2005)

bilbo,


It's all a matter of personal taste as to how much oak you use. The oak that's added to the primary will be integrated more deeply with the other aspects of your wine and be a sort of background taste. The oak that's addedduring the aging process is much more agressive and up front. You hit the nail right on the head with your idea on bulk vs bottle aging and tweaking. Wine actually ages faster in the bottle than it does in bulk. Has to do with air contact in proportion to volume, or something like that.


----------



## jojo (Oct 20, 2005)

If you use the new barrel for a particular wine, say Merlot, do you have to keep it filled with Merlot? Or can you keep it filled with a variety of wines, so long as it is filled constantly.


----------



## masta (Oct 20, 2005)

Here is an old link where we debate and pick apart bulk vs bottle aging wines.


 [url]http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=7 3&amp;PN=1[/url]http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=7 3&amp;PN=1


Some more oak info that might be helpful:


http://winemakermag.com/departments/78.html


http://www.robertmondavi.com/WineFacts/oakBarrel.asp*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Oct 20, 2005)

After initial conditioning, keep it filled constantly, just remember that in the first 2 or 3 wines, you can't leave them on the new oak too long.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Oct 20, 2005)

Masta - Thanks for the leads. Unfortunately the first one flames out. Could 
you check the link to see if it is typed as you intended? If the topic has been 
discussed a lot in the past it must have a lot of good content - I look 
forward to reading it.


----------



## masta (Oct 20, 2005)

Should be all set now...sorry bout that!


----------



## Angell Wine (Oct 22, 2005)

I was down in Del Rio, TX this past week. Went to the Val Verde Winery. They saidsome of their oak barrels were 100 years old. they would age black Spanish grapes for 5 years, drain the wine until the barrel was 2/3 empty and refill with new wine.


----------

